# Back from Kiwi land



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 10, 2008)

After 6 weeks touring New-Zealand I'm again back in Australia for a few weeks until I go home to the Netherlands. I must say I'm glad I went to NZ as it is a very beautiful country with way too many photo opportunities and we would still be busy when we would have stopped at every spot.

I'm still browsing my photos but there is one I would like to show here (shot with D2''/7'-2''VR at f/4, 1/9's, ISO 16'' after sunset):








Noise removal with NeatImage and further processing in LR.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 11, 2008)

Where is the photo of the Kaka taken Kees?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  We'll look forward to seeing a few more.  That's one place I do fancy visiting!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Feb 11, 2008)

That is lovely. Exquisite.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 11, 2008)

Geoff, it is not a Kaka but a Kea. It was taken at the holiday park in Fox Glacier. Here is another one where you can see it somewhat better:


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, for those interested more photos can be found here.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 11, 2008)

Halfje-Bruin;768' said:
			
		

> Geoff, it is not a Kaka but a Kea. It was taken at the holiday park in Fox Glacier. Here is another one where you can see it somewhat better:



OOPS !! They are cousins though!!
Cheeky parrots those Kea.:lol::lol:


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen some videos that are pretty amazing. Thankfully they didn't stripped our campervan


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 12, 2008)

Halfje-Bruin;77'6 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen some videos that are pretty amazing. Thankfully they didn't stripped our campervan



That is fortunate!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## nzshrimper (Mar 13, 2008)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Where is the photo of the Kaka taken Kees?


 
is that not a Kea - Alpine parrot - often found in and around the snow fields. Very clever little buggers that can and often do steal anything they can get their little beaks on...


----------

